# 5 week old baby with really dry skin



## EarthMama

He's almost 5 weeks and has really dry skin, especially on his forehead/eyebrow area. Flaky skin 

will this resolve or what should I do?


----------



## Tink81

I was advised to use olive oil, as it is nicer than baby oils for a newborn, so i oil her up in that after her bath, however I don't use it on her face so I'm not sure about that. :)


----------



## 2ndtimeluckyX

My lo had awfully dry skin, aparently it's worse the more overdue they are but mine was a week early!

My hv said no more than one bath a week until it sorted itself out. I also massaged baby moisturiser onto the worst areas every day.
My lo had it worse on her feet ankles hands wrists and eyebrows. 
It soon went away though :thumbup:


----------



## EarthMama

Mine was also a week early. His skin is so dry though, and he has acne. I want his soft, beautiful baby skin back!

I'll try a bit of olive oil on the dry spots and see if that helps.


----------



## Lettuce

We had this! :) Jen was two weeks late, and had dry flaky skin. We cut down baths and put olive oil on, worked a treat. :)


----------



## littlecupcake

My baby is covered in dry skin, she was 12 days overdue. I rub olive oil onto her skin too like other people have said. I do it every morning and it seems to be softening the skin and helping it come off to leave the lovely new skin underneath. I have been putting a little on a cotton wool pad and wiping it on her face which seems to be helping too. I only bath every 3/4 days at the minute with an extra one if she has been sick etc x


----------



## Amy2701

Lily was born bang on her due date and she has extremely dry skin on her wrists, knees, elbows, chest and forehead. I took her to the doctors (for a different reason) and he prescribed Aveeno cream for after her baths and told me not to use any products at all to wash her, just water. I had sooooooooooo many Johnstons creams as well :(


----------



## Skadi

She really only gets dry skin if she is bathed everyday. We bathe every other day just like in the NICU and then use Johnson lotion and her skin is never dry.


----------



## SpottedDog

my DS had dry skin and the doc gave us oilutum to put in his bath and emulsifying ointment to put on his face and now his skin is sooooo soft and perfect :0)


----------



## larudy13

my baby has dry skin I used johnson&johnson naturals fruit lotion for a week with baby oil then it sorted out


----------



## Kaede351

My little guy has had really dry skin since he was about 2 days old. I usually rub gently with a soft towel after his bath to remove any dead skin (I don't scrub hard, just a gentle rub). Then I use johnsons baby lotion everywhere but his face. He gets it worse on his legs/ feet and hands/arms. His belly and back was bad to begin with but that's pretty much sorted itself out now apart from some very small patches.

I was advised to use extra virgin olive oil, but I didn't want to risk ruining his clothes. The johnsons baby lotion works pretty well though :)

XxX


----------



## EarthMama

Yeah I was wondering if I should exfoliate gently with a cloth to remove the dead skin before putting the oil on. That's what I would do with my skin but I didn't want to agitate the area further.


----------



## Lettuce

Totally fine, I used to dry her off after a top n tail, then use a dry towel to gently rub, then put on olive oil. It was fine on her clothes btw.


----------



## yumyum1979

I got everything for it and was told just to leave it and it cleared up on its own


----------

